# Iframe



## BestActorsEver (18. Januar 2004)

Hi,
ihr redet dauernt alle von iframe und ich weiß das hört sich dumm an, aber ich weiß garnicht wie man das macht, also ein Gästebuch mit iframe in eine Seite "integrieren". Aber ich will unbedingt das mein Gästebuch nicht "alleine" geöffnet wird sondern auf meiner Site....als ich noch Framsets hatte ging das leicht, aber jetzt hab ich keine Ahnung wie ich das machen muss.

Bitte helft mir und sagt mir was ich machen kann damit mein Gästebuch direkt auf meiner Seite ist.
Bitte Bitte antwortet schnell und macht es für einen Nicht-so-Guten-HTMLer verständlich *gg*.

Thx schon jetzt 

Kati


----------



## undertaker (18. Januar 2004)

Hi
Klar jeder fängt mal an man kann a nit alles wissen ;-)
Also das Inline Frame is sozusagen ne Seite in ner Seite!
Man kann es hintun wo man will und so groß/klein machen wie man will!
Funktionieren tuts so:
entweder, du nutz Frontpage dann gehts mit einfügen Inlineframe, sonst musst du das selber schreiben:


```
<iframe src="guestbook.htm" //Seite die angezeigt werden soll
height="160" width="120" // Breite und Höhe des frames
marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" border="0" frameborder="0"  //Ränder und abstände(am besten wenn 0!)
>
</iframe>
```

MfG


----------



## Eminem (18. Januar 2004)

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass Du Dir irgendwo ein Gästebuch gemietet hast, deshalb ist es dann am sinnvollsten keine Seite im iframe anzugeben sondern die URL:

```
<iframe src="http://www.deinGaestebuch.de"...
```

MFG Eminem


----------



## Mark_Dee (26. August 2004)

so weit so gut.

was allerdings UNMÖGLICH scheint, ist:

ein externes GB auf der eigenen HP in einem iframe der länge nach auszulesen!

sozusagen ne breite von 600px vorzugeben und die externe site in der höhe DYNAMISCH auszulesen!

habe hier bereits einen thread entdeckt, welcher ein JS hiefür einsetzte.
wobei in der in den iframe zu ladenden site ein befehl <body onload "...>
auftauchen sollte...

dies ist allerdings für geschildertes problem keine lösung, ich das GB-script nich beeinflussen kann  

eine lösung, die mir möglich erscheinen würde wäre die site in den body der per iframe zu ladenden site zu laden, aber wie ohne iframe? ne einfache meta-weiterleitung ignoriert jeden "body onload-befehl" bzw. steht da einfach drübbber...  

> > > N E E D   H E L P,   P L E A Z < < <


----------



## incredible crumb (28. Januar 2005)

undertaker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> entweder, du nutz Frontpage dann gehts mit einfügen Inlineframe, sonst musst du das selber schreiben:


 
Hallöchen,
ich arbeite zwar mit FrontPage, ähm aber was mach ich denn wenn es unter EINFÜGEN kein INLINEFRAME gibt? Ich habe ein Tut gelesen, wo stand man solle darauf gehen, aber ich finde es partout nicht -.-
bitte bitte antworten ^^


----------

